# 1 star ratings



## jew4445 (May 3, 2018)

How many drivers have never had a one star rating?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

You may fail to find one, I’ve had 2 in 2years, I’ve given out more 1stars,


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Me!!!

I have not gotten a one star from a pax .... all week!!!!

Gave a few out tho.


----------



## jew4445 (May 3, 2018)

I’m still somewhat of a newbie, 6 months almost 500 rides but looking at my rating only 2 2-star reviews and 0 1-star reviews. Sure my luck will run out soon enough however


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If you have did this for a while and never gotten a 1 star you might be a pushover. One stars are earned from not taking any [email protected] from paxhole riders.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Classified said:


> You may fail to find one, I've had 2 in 2years, I've given out more 1stars,


You may have more as I noticed with the new app I as a few, but with the old app it was 0% and assumed I had none

I also have a theory as I confirmed through my own experimentss if a driver downrated a rider it takes 7 days for the rider to go down, that some riders may give an innocent driver 1 star thinking a driver downrated them, but it was from a ride 7 days ago.










One of the things I like about the new app


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

I picked up a 4-star rating tonight, but no feedback. Isn't the rider app supposed to require feedback to rate under 5 stars?


----------



## Hairytee (Jan 10, 2017)

jew4445 said:


> How many drivers have never had a one star rating?


4,850 trips. 4 stars is the lowest rating I have ever received.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Hairytee said:


> 4,850 trips. 4 stars is the lowest rating I have ever received.


So no idiots in NY.
Too must be joking.

Every 100 rides I get about 1 star.
In 2000 rides I am always at the 4.9 range.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hairytee said:


> 4,850 trips. 4 stars is the lowest rating I have ever received.


Prove it.

Show us your rating screen.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fyi if you have one or two 1 star rides, it rounds down to 0% so there is no way of knowing or claiming that you never got one prior to the new app

If you have 3 or 4 of any 1,2,3 star rides it rounds up to 1%


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Yesterday my 1* ratings was at o%. I saw this thread, logged in, and alas, I'm now at 1% and my rating dropped to 4.93. FML









If pax can leave us feedback messages, when will we be allowed to do the same? I'd set mine to automatically tell them "Next time, ride a ****ing bus!"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you had the new crAPP I think you have 3 1 star trips for the last 500 rides fozzie


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, but I refuse to "upgrade" to find out. LOL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I drive mostly commuters in a city I know very well.


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

I got the feedback from my latest 4-star rating after a day or two, but now I got a 3-star almost 2 weeks ago, and still no feedback. WTF?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just be sure to EARN THEM !


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

8. WALK


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Hairytee said:


> 4,850 trips. 4 stars is the lowest rating I have ever received.


You must be doing drive-thru's.


----------

